# Mangrove Plants for the UK



## Phillip (Jul 17, 2005)

Does anyone know of sources of Mangrove plants (don't mind what species) in the United Kingdom. If I buy them from Florida dealers will I have trouble with customs? I want to set up a Mangrove aquarium but can't find a source of plants over here.

Thanks


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

Have you tried contact Greenline Aquatics?

If he doesn't stock any he could probably order them in for you


----------



## Phillip (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks, I emailed them and got this reply:

"Hi 
The only place I have heard does them is Watford Aquarium, I think they advertise in PFK but I don't have a number to hand.

Thanks

Andy Green"

so I will try contacting Watford. Any other suggestions welcome.


----------

